# MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon | Woran wurde gespart?



## Hobbsala (27. April 2017)

Hey,

ich habe gerade das MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon für 100€ bei einem Händler entdeckt und bin wirklich beeindruckt!
Es bietet alle Features, die man sich beim B350-Sockel wünschen kann und sieht dabei noch verdammt gut aus.
Vorallem die I/O-Abdeckung und die RGB-Beleuchtung sind in der Preisklasse sehr rar.
Netterweise wurden sogar die DIMM-Slots und der erste PCIE-Slot mit Metal eingefasst, was ja auch eher der Ästetik dient.
Auch innen goldene Klinke-Stecker habe ich bisher noch nie bei so einem günstigen Board gesehen.
Nicht, dass ich nicht auch bereit wäre mehr Geld für ein ordentliches Mainboard auszugeben, aber ich sehe die Vorteile eines X370 Gaming Pro Carbon nicht mehr wirklich. Es gibt sicher schon noch einige Austattungs-Unterschiede, immerhin könnte man vom Preis des X370 zwei Boards mit dem kleineren Chipsatz kaufen, jedoch scheint mir nichts wirklich relevant zu sein. Overclocking ist ja bekanntlicherweise auch beim B350 möglich und SLI plane ich nicht zu verwenden.

Jetzt meine Frage an euch: Weiß jemand ob bei diesem Board an irgendeiner Stelle stark gespart wurde? Gibt es etwas, das bei diesem Board beachten muss und kann ich trotzdem ordentlich übertakten (einen 1600 vllt auf 3,9 GHz)?

Danke für jede hilfreiche Antwort!

LG Tim


----------



## Timeris (27. April 2017)

Das Board gabs ne Zeit lang beim entsprechenden Händler für 99€, ist mittlerweile aber auf den Normalpreis von etwa 140€ gesetzt worden. Ich hatte das Glück noch für 99€ bestellen zu können. 
Ich war von dem Teil auch begeistert. Wie du schon sagst sieht es super aus, für mich das schönste B350 Board. Noch dazu LAN von Intel und Realtek ALC1220 als Audiochip. Habe bisher leider keine Berichte von Usern finden können, das Board ist halt noch sehr neu am Markt. Wenn es ankommt werde ich mal berichten.


----------



## defender197899 (27. April 2017)

MSI spart an den SpaWas ( VRM ) les hier
[Übersicht] AM4 Mainboard VRM Liste


----------



## Salatsauce45 (28. April 2017)

Hab übrigens nen ähnlichen Thread erstellt
B350 Gaming Pro Carbon für lau?

wurde als Preisfehler dahingestellt und jetzt steh ich dumm da, weil ich nicht zugegriffen hab 



defender197899 schrieb:


> MSI spart an den SpaWas ( VRM ) les hier
> [Übersicht] AM4 Mainboard VRM Liste



Nöp, die Spannungsversorgung ist laut deinem Link bei beiden Boards genau gleich.



Hobbsala schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage an euch: Weiß jemand ob bei diesem Board an irgendeiner Stelle stark gespart wurde?



Die Austattung wurde an den Chipsatz angepasst, dass heist weniger PCIe 2.0 Lanes, Sata3, USB usw.. Ansonsten kann ich keine Unterschiede feststellen.


----------



## Gast1666991402 (28. April 2017)

Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Hab übrigens nen ähnlichen Thread erstellt
> B350 Gaming Pro Carbon für lau?
> 
> wurde als Preisfehler dahingestellt und jetzt steh ich dumm da, weil ich nicht zugegriffen hab




Caseking hat es noch für 99€...da würde ich schnell zuschlagen 

MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon, AMD B350 Mainboard - Sockel AM4


----------



## Hobbsala (28. April 2017)

Ich wollte gerade sagen, die Spannungswandler wurden in dem Test doch eigentlich als vernünftig beschrieben :o
Ich hatte das Mobo auch bei Caseking gesehen. 140€ sind für das Board aber auch noch echt vertretbar, meiner Meinung nach. Immerhin sind es ca. 80€ weniger als für den X370 Ableger und man hat einfach weniger von allem, aber immer noch alles Nötige ^^
Danke für eure Meinungen!


----------



## defender197899 (28. April 2017)

Die Spannungsversorgung ist zwar gleich aber  auch gleich schlecht . Die Boards anderer Hersteller sind  hier deutlich besser . 
Kuckt euch dass Video an
PCB Breakdown: MSI B350M Gaming Pro - YouTube
MSI verbaut das Billigste vom Billigen


----------



## Timeris (29. April 2017)

Wenn man sich den Thread mal durchliest den du verlinkt hast, dann kommt man zu dem Schluss dass die MSI B350 Boards durchaus empfehlenswert sind, vor allem bei einem solchen Preis. Die X370 Boards können dann mit der Konkurrenz halt nicht mithalten.


----------



## br0da (29. April 2017)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Die Spannungsversorgung ist zwar gleich aber  auch gleich schlecht . Die Boards anderer Hersteller sind  hier deutlich besser .
> Kuckt euch dass Video an
> PCB Breakdown: MSI B350M Gaming Pro - YouTube
> MSI verbaut das Billigste vom Billigen



Die Wandler auf dem Board sind überhaupt nicht vergleichbar.
Das B350 Gaming Pro Carbon ist zur Zeit das B350 Board mit den besten Wandlern, da gibt's nichts dran zu rütteln.
Die Wandlereinheit ist - wie vieles an dem Brett - 1:1 vom X370 Gaming Pro Carbon übernommen. Für knappe 100€ ist das ein super P/L-Deal.


----------



## Timeris (29. April 2017)

br0da schrieb:


> Die Wandler auf dem Board sind überhaupt nicht vergleichbar.
> Das B350 Gaming Pro Carbon ist zur Zeit das B350 Board mit den besten Wandlern, da gibt's nichts dran zu rütteln.
> Die Wandlereinheit ist - wie vieles an dem Brett - 1:1 vom X370 Gaming Pro Carbon übernommen. Für knappe 100€ ist das ein super P/L-Deal.



Vielen Dank für die Einschätzung und deine tolle Arbeit im Nachbarforum, dein Guide ist Klasse  

Habe eben die Versandbestätigung bekommen, hatte noch etwas Sorge dass es eine Stornierung geben könnte


----------



## Rigatoni (29. April 2017)

Die Versandbestätigung von Caseking?
Wann ist dein Liefertermin?


----------



## defender197899 (29. April 2017)

MSI hat auf ALLEN AM4  Boards unterdurchschnittliche  Wandler . Vergleicht die mal mit Asus ,ASRock oder Gigabyte.  Für mich sind die MSI AM4 Boards  was SpaWas angeht  Einsteigerklasse  auch das Xpower titanium für über 300 € .
Wer für 100€ ein gutes Board möchte  sollte sich ein Asus Prime  holen


----------



## br0da (29. April 2017)

defender197899 schrieb:


> MSI hat auf ALLEN AM4  Boards unterdurchschnittliche  Wandler . [...]



Dann begründe das mal für die Boards mit dem RT8894A (4+2) mit PK616BA FET als highside und zwei PK632BA als lowside für die CPU VCC.
Dass ein B350M Gaming Pro mit 3+2 Setup als günstigstes Board kein feuchter Traum aller Übertakter ist - geschenkt. Und über die Komponentenwahl des XPowers bin ich im ersten Eindruck sicherlich auch _not amused_, das Board ist in meinen Augen auch überteuert.
Jedoch gibt's gegen die Mittelklasse aber grundsätzlich erstmal nicht sonderlich viel einzuwenden, wenn man sich nicht gerade an sinnbefreite Vorurteile hält.


----------



## Timeris (29. April 2017)

Rigatoni schrieb:


> Die Versandbestätigung von Caseking?
> Wann ist dein Liefertermin?



Ne, habe bei Cyberport zugeschlagen vor der Preiserhöhung.


----------



## Rigatoni (29. April 2017)

Okay, danke.
Dann muss ich auf Rückmeldung von Caseking warten.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (29. April 2017)

Spannungsversorgung bei AM4 ist auch so ne Sache, hohe Ansprüche auf die Phasen gibt es eigentlich nicht. Buildzoid hat doch in seinem Video erklärt, dass Ryzen Prozzis kaum an der 100 Ampere Grenze kratzen und das schafft jedes lausige 3 Phasen Board. Was ich aber echt lächerlich finde ist wie ASRock und MSI auf den Bildern mit vielen Phasen versuchen, guten Eindruck zu schinden sich aber nach Recherche herausstellt, dass es native 3 Phasen sind  

So das Board ist nun bestellt, danke nochmal für den Tipp @blackrider99


----------



## br0da (29. April 2017)

Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Spannungsversorgung bei AM4 ist auch so ne Sache, hohe Ansprüche auf die Phasen gibt es eigentlich nicht. Buildzoid hat doch in seinem Video erklärt, dass Ryzen Prozzis kaum an der 100 Ampere Grenze kratzen und das schafft jedes lausige 3 Phasen Board.



So ganz stimmt das nicht, wenn's Richtung OC-Wand geht (die nunmal bei RyZen schnell erreicht ist), sprich 3.9, 4 oder 4.1GHz und damit >1,35V anliegen werden schon an die 110A durch die Wandler für die CPU VCC gezogen und viele B350 Designs selbst mit vier Phasen werden an die 90°C warm oder gar noch wärmer.



Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Was ich aber echt lächerlich finde ist wie ASRock und MSI auf den Bildern mit vielen Phasen versuchen, guten Eindruck zu schinden sich aber nach Recherche herausstellt, dass es native 3 Phasen sind



MSI hat ein einziges B350 Board mit nur drei Phasen im Programm, welches auch ganz offensichtlich nur über drei Phasen verfügt.
Und dass die günstigen ASRock Designs keine echten sechs Phasen für die CPU VCC bieten, war eigentlich auch mit dem ersten Foto auf der Herstellerseite zu erkennen - und wer sich nicht anstrengen wollte, das zu erkennen, hätte nur an entsprechender Stelle nachlesen müssen. 
Also irgendeinem der beiden Hersteller in diesem konkreten Fall ganz böses Marketing vorwerfen braucht man nicht, da wurde und wird mit Hinsicht auf die VRMs deutlich hinterlistigerer Kram getrieben.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (29. April 2017)

Hatte keine Lust nochmal nachzugucken, dann eben nur ASRock mit 3 Phasen, bei MSI wird ja mit 4 Phasen "verdoppelt"  Böses Marketing find ich schon passend, schließlich hat mich das auch stutzig gemacht und ich gucke ja genauer hin als der 0815 Käufer.
Hab nochmal ne kurze Frage zum B350 Carbon: In den Kommentaren deines Posts bei Hardwareluxx [Übersicht] AM4 Mainboard VRM Liste (übrigens tolle Infos  ) wurde über die CPU VCC diskutiert und man kam zum Schluss, dass Phasendoppler verwendet werden. Jetzt steht in deiner Tabelle aber 4x2 echte Phasen, anscheinend kamen neue Infos hinzu und ich hab jetzt keine Lust 18 Seiten durchzufliegen, könntest du das hier nochmal kurz erläutern?


----------



## br0da (30. April 2017)

Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Böses Marketing find ich schon passend, schließlich hat mich das auch stutzig gemacht und ich gucke ja genauer hin als der 0815 Käufer.



Naja, ASRock sagt "9 Phasen" und die haben sie ja nun auch einmal - sechs für die CPU VCC und drei für die SoC VCC. Zur Ansteuerung von denen sagt ASRock selbst ja gar nichts. 
Wenn man dann auf eigene Faust anfängt Spulen zu zählen, auf sechs für die CPU VCC kommt und direkt davon ausgeht, dass das echte sechs interleavte Phasen sind, ist man irgendwo auch selbst Schuld  - denn man hätte auf dem Bild auch gleich das Modell des Controllers ablesen, in dessen Datenblatt die maximale Konfiguration von 4+3 und die bereits integrierten Treiber erkennen können, und schon wüsste man, dass sechs echte Phasen nicht drin sind, ebenso auch nichts mit Interleaving dank Dopplern.



Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Jetzt steht in deiner Tabelle aber 4x2 echte Phasen, anscheinend kamen neue Infos hinzu und ich hab jetzt keine Lust 18 Seiten durchzufliegen, könntest du das hier nochmal kurz erläutern?



Klar, der "B2" Quellenlink vom X370 Gaming Pro Carbon führt dich sonst auch zur entsprechenden Stelle im Thread.

Es gibt echte / native Phasen:
Controller ---> Treiber ---> MOSFETs
Controller ---> Treiber ---> MOSFETs

Und per Doppler gedoppelte Phasen:
Controller ---> Doppler ---> Treiber ---> MOSFETs
|___> Treiber ---> MOSFETs​
Und es gibt gedoppelte Phasen ohne Doppler:
Controller ---> Treiber ---> MOSFETs
|___> MOSFETs​
Letzteres Verfahren ist offensichtlicher Weise etwas kostengünstiger als das Doppeln mit Dopplern und auf dem MSI Board zu finden.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (30. April 2017)

Die Quellenlinks hab ich ganz übersehen  
Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (30. April 2017)

Timeris schrieb:


> Habe eben die Versandbestätigung bekommen [bei Cyberport]


Interessant, scheinst wohl der Erste zu sein. Wann hast du denn bestellt? Hab am 19ten bestellt und bisher keine Versandbestätigung erhalten. Verfügbarkeit auf der Produktseite steht auf dem 4. Mai.

Ich hab im Luxx übrigens bereits einen Sammelthread für das B350 Carbon erstellt 
[Sammelthread] MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon (AM4)


----------



## Timeris (30. April 2017)

GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> Interessant, scheinst wohl der Erste zu sein. Wann hast du denn bestellt? Hab am 19ten bestellt und bisher keine Versandbestätigung erhalten. Verfügbarkeit auf der Produktseite steht auf dem 4. Mai.



Ups, Kommando zurück. Ich habe eine Zusammenfassung der Bestellung erhalten mit dem voraussichtlichen Liefertermin. War gestern auf dem Sprung und hatte die Mail nur überflogen 



GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> Ich hab im Luxx übrigens bereits einen Sammelthread für das B350 Carbon erstellt



Jo, über den bin ich schon beim Googlen gestoplert


----------



## McWhopper (2. Mai 2017)

Heute morgen gegen 10 Uhr war das Board bei caseking wieder für 99€ zu haben. Habe diesmal auch zugeschlagen. Jetzt ist es wieder bei 149€. 
Weiß jemand schon näheres ob man es tatsächlich zu dem Preis bekommt? 
Oder gibts schon bestätigte Lieferungen?

Werde berichten falls sich bei meiner Bestellung was tut und es tatsächlich klappen sollte.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (2. Mai 2017)

Letztendlich kommt es ganz auf die Kulanz des Händlers an, ob er es als einen Preisfehler sieht oder doch noch rausrücken will. Online aufgeführte Preise sind (denke ich mal) bis zum Zahlungsvorgang genauso unverbindlich wie Preisschilder im Einzelhandel.
Hätte ich bei Cyberport zugeschlagen (damals sogar für nur 89€) hätte ich es heute abholen können. Der Verdacht, dass es sich um das B350m handeln könnte, war aber schon sehr groß.


----------



## McWhopper (2. Mai 2017)

Da ich direkt mit Paypal bezahlt habe, hab ich die Hoffnung dass der Vertrag schon zustande kam. 
Vielleicht zeigt sich caseking ja kulant. 
Es kam eben eine E-Mail in der Stand, dass der Artikel aktuell nicht lieferbar ist allerdings sobald wie möglich losgeschickt wird. Sieht also gut aus


----------



## Salatsauce45 (3. Mai 2017)

Hab die selbe Email bekommen.


----------



## Decrypter (3. Mai 2017)

McWhopper schrieb:


> Da ich direkt mit Paypal bezahlt habe, hab ich die Hoffnung dass der Vertrag schon zustande kam.
> Vielleicht zeigt sich caseking ja kulant.
> Es kam eben eine E-Mail in der Stand, dass der Artikel aktuell nicht lieferbar ist allerdings sobald wie möglich losgeschickt wird. Sieht also gut aus ����



Von dem "kulant" kannst du dich verabschieden !
Hatte das MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon auch am vergangenen Sontag bei Caseking für 99€ bestellt und die besagte Mail wegen Nichtverfügbarkeit bekommen.
Nun dann.....gerade eben kam von Caseking eine Mail, das es sich "bedauerlicherweise" um einen Preisfehler handelt, man jedoch das Bord für 149€ bei Verfügbarkeit liefern würde.

Habe daraufhin Caseking mitgeteilt, das ich bedauerlicherweise nicht gewillt bin, solche Spielchen mit "Preisfehlern"  mitzumachen und habe umgehend storniert !


----------



## Salatsauce45 (3. Mai 2017)

War zu erwarten, naja ein wenig Hoffnung hatte ich schon.


----------



## McWhopper (3. Mai 2017)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Von dem "kulant" kannst du dich verabschieden !
> Hatte das MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon auch am vergangenen Sontag bei Caseking für 99€ bestellt und die besagte Mail wegen Nichtverfügbarkeit bekommen.
> Nun dann.....gerade eben kam von Caseking eine Mail, das es sich "bedauerlicherweise" um einen Preisfehler handelt, man jedoch das Bord für 149€ bei Verfügbarkeit liefern würde.
> 
> Habe daraufhin Caseking mitgeteilt, das ich bedauerlicherweise nicht gewillt bin, solche Spielchen mit "Preisfehlern"  mitzumachen und habe umgehend storniert !



Gleiches kam bei mir auch. Sehr schade. 
Hätte ja mal Glück haben können.  

Naja dann muss es eben ein anderes werden weil 150€ sind mir für das B350 dann doch zu viel


----------



## Salatsauce45 (18. Mai 2017)

Das Board gibts wieder für knapp 90€ bei Computer Universe und ist in 3-5 Werktagen lieferbar:
MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon - Mainboards - computeruniverse
Einfach Newsletter abonnieren und ihr erhaltet nen 5€ Gutschein für den Kauf.


----------



## laalLAALlaal (29. August 2017)

br0da schrieb:


> Es gibt echte / native Phasen:
> Controller ---> Treiber ---> MOSFETs
> Controller ---> Treiber ---> MOSFETs
> 
> ...



Hi,
Kannst du mir sagen welches dieser Phasen beim Asus Prime b350 plus und beim Msi B350 Tomahawk verwendet werden? Welches ist besser?


----------



## Salatsauce45 (30. August 2017)

Für beide Boards wird erstes Verfahren genutzt.


----------



## laalLAALlaal (30. August 2017)

Cool danke für deine Antwort 
Wo kann ich das denn nachlesen? Würde mich gerne noch mehr informieren.


----------



## 4B11T (30. August 2017)

defender197899 schrieb:


> MSI hat auf ALLEN AM4  Boards unterdurchschnittliche  Wandler . Vergleicht die mal mit Asus ,ASRock oder Gigabyte.  Für mich sind die MSI AM4 Boards  was SpaWas angeht  Einsteigerklasse  auch das Xpower titanium für über 300 € .



Da gehen Theorie und Praxis aber weit auseinander. Mein X370 Gaming Pro Carbon hat auch nach langer Volllast (Prime) Mosfettemperaturen um 60-65° mit dem 1800x @ 4,075GHz und Spannungen über 1,4v. Also so schlecht können die Teile ja dann nicht sein.


----------



## laalLAALlaal (30. August 2017)

WOw klingt krass, würde mich interessieren welche Temperaturen selbes Verfahren beim Tomahawk zu messen sind


----------



## Salatsauce45 (30. August 2017)

Spürbar höher, da du die selbe Energiemenge auf etwa einem Drittel weniger Fläche hast.


----------



## br0da (30. August 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Da gehen Theorie und Praxis aber weit auseinander.



Die Theorie ist hier ja auch schon Unsinn.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. August 2017)

Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Spürbar höher, da du die selbe Energiemenge auf etwa einem Drittel weniger Fläche hast.



Es kommt nicht nur auf die Anzahl der Phasen/Fläche etc. an. Eine große Rolle spielt die Verlustleistung der MOSFETs.
Hätte ein MOSFET annähernd keine Verlustleistung (was schon alleine anhand er hohen Ströme nicht möglich ist), so würde dieser auch kaum warm werden.
Des Weiteren spielt der Kühlkörper eine große Rolle.
Unterm Strich zählt dann nur das Messergebnis wie warm die MOSFETs werden. Ansonsten kann mit dem Datenblatt nur eine grobe Tendenz festlegt werden.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (31. August 2017)

Das macht keinen Unterschied, die Verlustleistung ist dieselbe, weil auf beiden Boards das Gleiche verbaut wurde. Beim einen eben doppelt und kann daher besser gekühlt werden, wobei die 'Kühler' eher gut aussehen sollen, als ihrer eigentliche Funktion hinterherzugehen.


----------



## br0da (31. August 2017)

Nein, die Verlustleistung ist nicht identisch. Unterschiedliche Stormstärken durch die einzelnen Phasen sorgen für unterschiedliche conduction-Verluste von FETs und Spulen, außerdem sind logischerweise die Schaltverluste durch unterschiedliche Anzahlen von FETs im Wandler verschieden.


----------



## laalLAALlaal (2. September 2017)

Ähm ok.. ich versteh da jtz eher nicht so viel...
Wie sind die  mosfets und das ganze mit den Spannungen denn bei dem Msi Tomahawk im vergleich zum Msi b350 Gaming pro Carbon? Welches ist empfehlenswerter? Bin echt am grübeln ob mir die 20€ mehr für das Carbon wert sind...


----------



## Crush4r (4. September 2017)

laalLAALlaal schrieb:


> Ähm ok.. ich versteh da jtz eher nicht so viel...
> Wie sind die  mosfets und das ganze mit den Spannungen denn bei dem Msi Tomahawk im vergleich zum Msi b350 Gaming pro Carbon? Welches ist empfehlenswerter? Bin echt am grübeln ob mir die 20€ mehr für das Carbon wert sind...



MSI verbaut bei JEDEM B350 und X370 die selbe Spannungsversorgung. das B350 Gaming pro Carbon hat 4+2 RT8894A -> PK616BA/PK632BA ( High-side/Low-side ) 4 auf CPU und 2 auf SOC seite

einzige ausnahme ist das X370 XPower Gaming Titanium. das hat eine 6+2 mit IR Controllern verbaut! 

also im endeffekt ist es so das es egal ist welches B350 oder X370 du nimmst. die spannungsversorgung ist überall nahezu gleich. außer halt beim völlig überteuerten XPower. bessere alternative zum Xpower ist das Gaming 5 von Gigabyte. das hat die selbe spannungsversorgung wie das XPower. nur dass das gigabyte ebenfalls zu den IR Controllern auch IR MOSFETS verbaut und nicht die PK wie sie auf allen MSI boards verbaut sind. dazu ist es 70-80€ günstiger

fazit: nimm ein MSI und sei glücklich. für Ryzen 5 und 3 völlig ausreichend. bei Ryzen 7 sollte man dann eher zu den stärker ausgebauten boards von Gigabyte, Asus und co greifen, auch wenn die mit den R7 noch klar kommen würden, wäre ein 6+2 System mit effizienten bauteilen, aber achtung. bei Gigabyte ist es nur das X370 Gaming 5 und das Gaming K7, ausnahmslos alle anderen modelle sind was spannungsversorgung angeht absolut nicht zu empfehlen ( auch nicht das X370 Gaming K5 )

so etwas ausgeschweift aber ich denke mal das ich nichts durcheinander gebracht habe xD


----------



## redeye5 (4. September 2017)

Was Tomahawk vs Gaming Pro Carbon betrifft habe ich persönlich den größten Unterschied beim Sound bemerkt. Ich hatte beide Boards verbaut das Tomahawk ist zwar nicht wirklich schlecht, aber der Sound beim Pro Carbon (was ich letztendlich behalten habe) ist noch mal deutlich besser, zumindest solange man vernünftige Lautsprecher oder Kopfhörer hat.

Das Pro Carbon hat als eins der wenigen B350 Boards den ALC 1220 und die zusätzlichen USB-Anschlüsse sind natürlich auch nicht verkehrt. Probleme mit zu heißen Spannungswandlern hatte ich beim Übertakten des 1600 auch nicht im geringsten.


----------



## 4B11T (4. September 2017)

Crush4r schrieb:


> MSI verbaut bei JEDEM B350 und X370 die selbe Spannungsversorgung.



Stimmt doch nicht, das X370 Gaming pro Carbon kommt durch Doppler auf 8 CPU Phasen + 2 SoC. Das funktioniert einwandfrei und ich mach dir gern einen Screenshot, wo du siehst, dass selbst @ 8x4,1GHz und z.B. Cinebench die Phasentemperatur nicht über 60...meinetwegen 65° steigt. Die Reglung ist bei Dopplern schwieriger, aber die reine Leistungsbereitstellung ist mehr als ausreichend dimensioniert.


----------



## Crush4r (4. September 2017)

4B11T schrieb:


> Stimmt doch nicht, das X370 Gaming pro Carbon kommt durch Doppler auf 8 CPU Phasen + 2 SoC. Das funktioniert einwandfrei und ich mach dir gern einen Screenshot, wo du siehst, dass selbst @ 8x4,1GHz und z.B. Cinebench die Phasentemperatur nicht über 60...meinetwegen 65° steigt. Die Reglung ist bei Dopplern schwieriger, aber die reine Leistungsbereitstellung ist mehr als ausreichend dimensioniert.



ja es sind beim dem doppler verbaut. ich rede aber von echten phasen. da sind se sich alle ziemlich gleich. und da muss man auch ganz ehrlich sagen. auch das PC Mate hat für sein preis ne absolute Top Spannungsversorgung. wenn man sich dagegen mal das Gigabyte B350 Gaming 3 anschaut. das ist der absolut letzte rotz. da kann man froh sein wenn die teile nicht feuer fangen bei ihren 110°C + xD

mein Gigabyte X370 gaming 5 z.B. kommt nichtmal auf über 60°C ( Prime heat test mal abgesehen )

Hat allerdings ein 6+2 Design wo die 2 SOC phasen ebenfalls doppler haben.  Dazu hochwertige Mosfets und ein guten Controller. 

allerdings trifft das wie erwähnt nur auf das Gaming 5 und K7 zu. alle anderen sind absolut schrottig was die spannungsversorgung angeht

p.s: was mir gerade noch aufgefallen ist. das Gamingt 5 / K7 hat im endeffekt den selben ausbau wie das Xpower Gaming Titanium 6+2, Controller ist ein IR35201 haben se alle 3, Mosfets sind unterschiedliche verbaut. aber beim SOC sind ebenfalls 2 Doppler verbaut, Allerdings bei den Gigabyte der IR3599, beim MSI die IR3598

das leidige Thema Spannungsversorgung. habe ich nie groß aufgenommen, da die CPU's die ich bisher hatte A. nicht übertaktet wurden oder B. Locked waren. jetzt zu 2066/1331 ist das aber echt ne wichtige sache geworden. bei Intel ist es grundsätzlich unterdimensioniert, und bei AMD sind entweder schrott teile, oder gute aber schlecht designt, oder oder oder.


----------

